# real river in layout?



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

anyone here ever try to incorperate a flowing river or stream into their display instead of water that "looks" real?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is a thread in here that someone was trying to do that.
It was back a month or so, did you try a search here?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> There is a thread in here that someone was trying to do that.
> It was back a month or so, did you try a search here?


Not yet but will now


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok got my answer ...yes at least one person has tried with success with real water in their display :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a fair amount of maintenance for any display with real water, that's why most folks opt for the "fake" stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

midlifekrisiz said:


> ok got my answer ...yes at least one person has tried with success with real water in their display :thumbsup:


Post the link here for it, I can't find it.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15680&highlight=real+water+display


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks,

The last he posted was 12/29/2012.

More pics coming tonight.

I wonder how the water is working out for him?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh well...started on mine last night 




























I don't think I will do too much more with it right at this time as I want the other table built and in place to figure out where it is going to end and I REALLY do not want to be doing fiberglass work inside the house ....I do beleive that if i was to do that the wife would ban me to to tool shed for eternity. so will wait till summer to take the bases of the river bed outside to work on them in the sun


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

midlifekrisiz said:


> anyone here ever try to incorperate a flowing river or stream into their display instead of water that "looks" real?



Water doesn't behave the same on a small sale as it does on a large scale. The effects of surface tension come into effect. That's why the battleship scenes in those old WWII movies always look fake. 

Steve S


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Steve S said:


> Water doesn't behave the same on a small sale as it does on a large scale. The effects of surface tension come into effect. That's why the battleship scenes in those old WWII movies always look fake.
> 
> Steve S


I plan on elevating the start of it as well as other cascading parts to keep the flow moving. what surface tension comes into effect when trying this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can use various additives to the water to minimize the effect of surface tension on the water, that might solve the issue.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, you can use various additives to the water to minimize the effect of surface tension on the water, that might solve the issue.


hmmm I still don't understand where you see there is going to be surface tension when the water will be moving and not sitting......i know that surface tension is there in still water but not to sure how that will affect moving water.


----------

